# South Central Pics



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Here are some of my pictures from the South Central Rally. Vern, feel free to copy them into the slide show!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pictures...

Who's Outback is that with the neat window awnings? Those look like something I "need" for my Outback!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe Vern s


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> I believe Vern s
> [snapback]110711[/snapback]​


With a little help from Camping World.























Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, So who's who?

We need to but faces to names around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, So who's who?
> 
> We need to but faces to names around here!
> 
> ...


The Outback with the awnings is mine and here is my face below.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK, So who's who?
> 
> We need to but faces to names around here!


OK, look at the third picture, the one with the most folks in it:

I'm the bald guy in the green shirt and blue shorts walking away from the table with a beer in my hand!









Mark
For the pictures on this thread:

The DW is sitting behind me with the Pink blouse on.
To her right (the little boy) is Ghosty's son.
Verne is sitting in the chair behind me.
GlenninTexas is sitting right above the date stamp.
Ghosty is to my right with the blue shirt and baseball cap (right in front of my DW).
I believe Vern's DW, Kathy, is right behind me sitting next to Vern.
Briansk11 is sitting next to Ghosty.
Texas Friends are sitting in the lower left hand part of the picture.
Proffsionl is seen walking back to his Sydney in the background.

Ghosty's DW is sitting next to Texas Friends in the last picture, as is his daughter.

Clear?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nice to put a face with a name...thanks!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Mark!









BTW, that looks like a beautiful campground!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

